
Vator.tv - It's YouTube for Start-Ups - ClintonKarr
http://www.vator.tv
======
jsjenkins168
Hmm.. Why not just post your business pitch on YouTube and reach a wider
audience? Just curious how this site can bring anything unique to the already
full YouTube table. There seems to be a lot of video posting/hosting sites
that think success can be had by claiming support for a niche market when
there is really little new functionality there to truly differentiate.

Best of luck to them though. The basic idea is great for the group here.

~~~
ClintonKarr
Good question - the twist on Vator.tv, as I understand it, is that each
quarter the top voted video has the opportunity for VC funding.

~~~
SwellJoe
I think I'll pass on any investment that is based on an unrelated popularity
contest. Popularity of my product ought to play a role here...but popularity
of a video about it?

Anyway, I don't get it and won't visit again, though I think there's still
plenty of room in the online video market for niche entries.

